# Bluefin SuperHawk 16ft remodel



## pbw (Sep 13, 2016)

Purchased boat and trailer for $600. Good platform for the kids and me.

Came home and tore all the floor and live well out. Working on taking the transom apart it needs a new sheet of wood in the aluminum sandwich. I will be post build videos on


----------



## uncndl1 (Sep 14, 2016)

She looks very sturdy and robust. Keep the pictures coming.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pbw (Sep 15, 2016)

No much to look at still. Tore out what was left of the wet and rotted transom wood, it is in an aluminum sandwich. Tore out the floatations foam as it was wet and heavy and rotting.


----------



## pbw (Sep 18, 2016)

Didn't get much boat work done had to get lawn ready for fall. I did install new trailer bunk boards and rollers and ordered new wheel bearings. Need to get some new trailer tires. 

Goal this week is to get trailer all ready and prepare boat for epoxy paint.


----------



## pbw (Sep 20, 2016)

Update for today:
I was thinking about my new bunk boats and I made a mistake. Used pressures treated lumber, so I had to redo them. Finished those up today and took off wheel bearing for inspection and they all need to be replaced so I ordered those, should be here, Friday. Did some test sanding with steel wool looks pretty good think I will repaint the areas painted from factory and just steel wood sand the unpainted areas.


----------



## Fire1386 (Sep 21, 2016)

Are you planning on putting carpet or something on your new guide on bunks? Can't really see what type of bolts you use to hold them on with, but if head of bolt sticks out any can rub against side of boat.


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes I will carpet them, just need to get some glue and staples. I counted sunk the bolt heads.


----------



## Fire1386 (Sep 21, 2016)

Good deal.....


----------



## pbw (Sep 21, 2016)

And my first vlog of the boat build!

https://youtu.be/WMAu3RCA3Zc

[youtube]https://youtu.be/WMAu3RCA3Zc[/youtube]


----------



## pbw (Sep 23, 2016)

Replaced wheel bearings but dust caps didn't show so waiting on those. Worked on closing up unneeded holes in transom. I feel like zero progress is being made. 

I ordered resin from US Composites should be here next week to seal the transom wood and decking, need to get those pieces ready.

Waiting on primer and paint, UPS says shipment is delayed until Wednesday.


----------



## pbw (Sep 24, 2016)

Taking a break, making the transom.


----------



## pbw (Sep 24, 2016)

Glued together!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 24, 2016)

Very nice hull. I think you are coming along great. I will be following your build.


----------



## Skiffing (Sep 25, 2016)

Your boy will never forget this. And neither will you.

They only grow up once.

Great job


----------



## pbw (Sep 27, 2016)

Well my epoxy resin showed up today!


----------



## pbw (Sep 27, 2016)

Applied one coat to one side, will post video later.


----------



## pbw (Sep 27, 2016)

Magic brush, thing is solid!


----------



## pbw (Sep 28, 2016)

Other side done and double thick on edges.


----------



## pbw (Sep 30, 2016)

Busy day, put the transom back in! Then sanded down the boat outside its all ready for the primer and paint!


----------



## pbw (Oct 1, 2016)

Cleaning it up ready for primer.


----------



## pbw (Oct 6, 2016)

I hope this weekend I can upload some more videos just need time to edit.

Tonight I sanded the primer down in some high areas, going to apply another coat and then paint.


----------



## badbill (Oct 7, 2016)

Looking great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## water bouy (Oct 8, 2016)

That'll be a mean fishing machine. What's gonna be used for the floor?


----------



## pbw (Oct 9, 2016)

First coat of Rust-oleum topside is on. Very thin coat, will need three at this rate. This really makes those small dent stick out! Guess I will fix those.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 10, 2016)

Great start.

I vote for leaving the dents, they are character. 

Your boat looks similar to my '97 Sylvan, build thread in my signature. Mostly videos.


----------



## Jeff Johnson (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice job. I liked the video. The wife didnt look to impressed in the video...lol :lol:. Mine checks on me every once in a while. Makes a walk around then goes back in. How did you fill and what did you use on the small holes in the hull? I am almost to that stage.


----------



## pbw (Oct 12, 2016)

Put another coat of paint on the boat last night. One more coat and it should be good.

My flotation foam that also aids in deck support will be here on Friday. Should be interesting mixing and pouring that stuff!


----------



## pbw (Oct 13, 2016)

Third coat done, turned out okay. Need to wet sand it and polish it up. Saturday I hope to get my foam poured in.


----------



## Fire1386 (Oct 13, 2016)

Nice reflection in the paint already before polishing....


----------



## badbill (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome job!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pbw (Oct 14, 2016)

I am calling the paint done, need to touch up some areas on splash well. Not happy with it but it looks good needs a good wet sanding maybe this spring. Also received my flotation foam.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2016)

coming along man! 

Thanks for posting this! :beer:


----------



## pbw (Oct 15, 2016)

Okay people need some help please, see photos below. There is a lip on sides of the boat that removes,
Does the wood set on the lip or under? The wood I removed was so rotten I couldn't tell.

Based on holes I think the wood go under the lip.


----------



## water bouy (Oct 15, 2016)

Probably the top but I would go by whether or not it contacts the two runners in the middle.


----------



## pbw (Oct 16, 2016)

Poured one side of foam, I will have about twice the amount of flotation versus what was in it to start.


----------



## sjfarish (Oct 18, 2016)

I just bought a 1987 Blue Fin 17' Fish and Ski with a 1995 60hp Mercury. I just started stripping her out for new flooring and transom, Also changing it to center console...


----------



## stringersize (Mar 10, 2017)

Was the pour-in foam pretty easy to do? I'm in the process of redoing the floor on my 1986 SeaNymph 16ft and removed a bunch of the waterlogged foam as well. I'm trying to decide what to replace the foam with.


----------



## DDudley (Mar 12, 2017)

This is going to be nice when it's finished


----------



## pbw (Jul 22, 2017)

Sorry I been missing but life happens. As King Solomon say "there is a time for everything".. I got my boat about 75 percent complete, enough to take the kids fishing four times. 

I epoxy covered the wood decking both side so water shouldn't be a problem, tossed in some carpet, new tires on the trailer, and wheel bearings.... Still need seats, navigation lights, wiring, and four seats ( boat is rated for five people, and 50 hp). Need to paint transform inside... ah well I am on the water!!!


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2017)

Picked up a used Yamaha four stroke tiller 15hp for good price and it's in amazing shape!


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Aug 13, 2017)

Love the "Dora the Explorer" and Popeye fishing rods on the rack behind the boat! That's priorities!!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 14, 2017)

Seems like a lot of boat for a 15hp motor. Great job on the build though. Is that a 15 inch transom or 20 inch?
Tim


----------



## pbw (Aug 15, 2017)

SmallmouthFool said:


> Love the "Dora the Explorer" and Popeye fishing rods on the rack behind the boat! That's priorities!!!!



Normally when the kids go fishing with me, I end up using those.. :LOL2:


----------



## pbw (Aug 15, 2017)

earl60446 said:


> Seems like a lot of boat for a 15hp motor. Great job on the build though. Is that a 15 inch transom or 20 inch?
> Tim




It's a 20 inch transom. Yes, I was hoping to get a 25 HP Yamaha or Honda but this one popped up on c-list and was a good buy and in great shape. I'll still keep looking for a larger one as the boat is rated for 50 HP. I did remove alot of weight since I no longer have console and upper deck framing.


----------



## pbw (Aug 19, 2017)

Hits 21 mph with two people! :mrgreen:


----------



## pbw (Aug 24, 2017)

Short clip of my son and I out for a stroll in the boat.

[youtube]Pxb3y500iYs[/youtube]

https://youtu.be/Pxb3y500iYs


----------

